# Print & Paste Dungeon Terrain : Rusty Metal



## Kris (Jan 15, 2019)

If you're looking to add a few more items of terrain to your dungeon layouts, then this latest release from my 'print and paste' range, might be able to help.







In the accompanying video (see below) we'll be making a few puzzle plinths, rusty cages, metal pipes, and so on ...all from printed textures glued to scraps of cardboard and drinking straws.

[video=youtube_share;4BN_ej2gFcE]https://youtu.be/4BN_ej2gFcE[/video]

And, just like all of the textures in the 'print & paste' range, THIS DOWNLOAD is available as a 'pay-what-you-want' product - so pick it up for free, or pay as much (or as little) as you like!


----------

